# PhotoImpact 7



## gimnick (18. April 2002)

Hallo,

kann man mit diesem Prog gute Layouts für Webseiten erstellen?

Gibt es dazu Tutorials?

mfg gimnick


----------



## Major (19. April 2002)

Zur ersten Frage kann ich nicht viel sagen und zur zweiten:
jede Menge.

http://www.eastofthesun.com/pi7/index.htm
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Valley/1725/
http://www.ulead.com/learning/pi.htm
http://www.ulead.de/learning/pi.htm
http://www.photoimpact.de/tutorials.htm

usw. usf.

Cu Major


----------



## Graphics (29. April 2002)

*JA*

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar erst mit PhotoImpact 4 Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber schon dort konnte man anständige Layouts und Grafiken erstellen, ich denk', es ist ein nettes Programm!

Tutorials gibt es, wie im letzten Beitrag schon geschrieben, eine Menge.

Recht nett, ja, aber das Best ist es halt doch nicht, ich würde sagen anständig!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## evo. (1. Mai 2002)

Joa, PI ist ganz okay! Aber PS gefällt mir besser!! Ich hab auch schon ganze HPs NUR mit PI gemacht DIESE HIER Z.B.[CLICK][ist aber nur en Pic, NOCH net die HP


----------

